

How Google's Partnership with Intel, TAG Heuer Could Fight Off Apple Watch - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2899063/opensource-subnet/how-googles-partnership-with-intel-tag-heuer-could-fight-off-apple-watch.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
With an early start in wearables, Google adds Intel's silicon expertise and
TAG Heuer's style in a partnership announced today a Baselworld.

With an early start in wearables, Google adds Intel's silicon expertise and
TAG Heuer's style in a partnership announced today a Baselworld.

Apple should take notice of the partnership announced today at the Baselworld
watch and jewelry conference, because Google has put together partners that
could build a watch that even iPhone customers would want

